# Logan Powermatic 11" x 36" Thread Chart



## Giles (Jan 11, 2014)

I have owned this lathe for about three years and the threading chart is very scratched and faded. I have no idea why because the rest of the machine is well above average for its age.
I have searched for a plate but don't want to purchase a complete gearbox to get one.
Does anyone know of a source where I can at least get a Photo to assist me. 
I have done extensive Google Searches with little success.


----------



## RenoJason (Jan 12, 2014)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://store.lathe.com/lp1785b.html


----------



## Redlineman (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow...

Sure wish they had those for all of their machines.


----------



## Giles (Jan 12, 2014)

THANKS--RenoJason, looks like you found it!


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 13, 2014)

Giles, that chart probably has the correct info for your lathe, but may not be the same shape and almost certainly not he same style.  My 11x36 Powermatic has a silver thread chard and it's much plainer than the one in the photo.   
   It's my understanding that Scott Logan doesn't support the Powermatic Logans except for manuals, but I need to call him and ask.  I need a tailstock handwheel for mine.


----------



## Giles (Jan 13, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> Giles, that chart probably has the correct info for your lathe, but may not be the same shape and almost certainly not he same style.  My 11x36 Powermatic has a silver thread chard and it's much plainer than the one in the photo.
> It's my understanding that Scott Logan doesn't support the Powermatic Logans except for manuals, but I need to call him and ask.  I need a tailstock handwheel for mine.



THANKS for your reply.
Yes, I am aware that there is a difference. A few of my chart numbers are badly worn, rubbed, to the extent that they are barely readable. The center surface--where the number 32 thread  is given--is particularly bad. 
I needed to turn a straight 7/16 x 32 thread, for a special application and was able to determine setting for 32 thread with this photo---





I could not get a clearer photo but this was better then my chart.
Would there be any chance you, or someone, could post a clear, up close, photo of this chart, that is better?


----------



## AR1911 (Jan 13, 2014)

Not much better


----------



## Giles (Jan 13, 2014)

AR1911 said:


> Not much better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks-- the photo I posted is pretty clear on the modem but for some reason when I print, it comes out too dark.
I will mess with it a little more.


----------

